# Why are Dublin Newspapers €1.50 here but only €1.10 in NI?



## Binomial (9 Nov 2005)

Hi,

Ben Dunne posed this question on Eamonn Dunphys show this am on Newstalk 106. Does any one know the answer?

Why are Dublin Newspapers €1.50 here but only €1.10 in NI?

BiNomial


----------



## ubiquitous (9 Nov 2005)

Rip Off Ireland I suppose...


Last time I checked the Indo & Irish Times were both marked "75p sterling area"


----------



## ashambles (9 Nov 2005)

Partially explained by the 13.5% vat rate here and zero rate in the UK, would have thought that Dunphy would have an awareness of this having worked in newspapers. 
I'd also imagine they've calculated the drop in sales in the NI that would occur if they were to raise the price.


----------



## Binomial (9 Nov 2005)

Thanks for the answers.

I suspect (but I cant be certain) there is a element of 'dumping' excess copies across the border so in order to maintain their margins in their main markets in the Republic.

From OandA.com
Wednesday, November 9, 2005   		                              * 0.75                British Pound =  1.11012                Euro

*Applying VAT at 13.5% results in a selling price of €1.26

BiNomial


----------



## huskerdu (9 Nov 2005)

I think I heard someone from one of the newspapers say in a radio interview that
they have dropped the price in NI, to compete. The price on UK papers is so much
lower, because of their higher circulation, that they do no think that they would
sell any at £1, so have dropped the price to 75p.


----------



## ubiquitous (9 Nov 2005)

I wonder how the Indo in particular would react if they found another company doing this?


----------



## Tubbs (11 Nov 2005)

I used to buy the Indo at €1.50 a day but realised that The Times (English) at €0.90 (was €0.80 until a few weeks ago) is not only less money per day but is a much better read. (for sport and world news especially)


----------



## Culchie (11 Nov 2005)

You can get them here in digital format for a far cheaper price, with a 7 day free trial as well.


http://www.magazines365.com/newspapers.php


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Nov 2005)

Any connection with that site Culchie?


----------



## Culchie (11 Nov 2005)

Yes absolutely, guilty as charged.


Relevant though to the topic. I don't go around spamming willy nilly


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

You really should have disclosed your  in the original post though...  What exactly is your involvement with that site?


----------



## Culchie (11 Nov 2005)

Sorry Clubman, never knew such a declaration existed.


I'm a Shareholder and Sales and Marketing Manager.

It's Ireland's First OnLine Magazine Store.

The point is relevant to the thread though. $9.99 for a month (31 issues) which is $0.32 each of in and around 25 cents a copy comapred to the print version of €1.50 a copy.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Nov 2005)

*Re: Why are Dublin Newspapers €1.50 here but only €1.10 in NI?*



			
				Culchie said:
			
		

> Yes absolutely, guilty as charged.
> 
> 
> Relevant though to the topic. I don't go around spamming willy nilly


 
I didn't 'charge' you with anything, nor did I accuse you of spamming, I merely asked a question that didn't infer anything.


----------



## Culchie (11 Nov 2005)

It was a joke .... relax.   Weekend is here now.


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Nov 2005)

Fair enough, I wasn't worried in the slightest.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

Culchie said:
			
		

> Sorry Clubman, never knew such a declaration existed.
> 
> 
> I'm a Shareholder and Sales and Marketing Manager.
> ...


Thanks for clarifying that. You should include something similar if/when you post a link to that site again in the future.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Nov 2005)

For the record, my work email address (because it's displayed as such on our website, and therefore easy pickings for 'bots') regularly gets spam from www.magazines365.com — along with hundreds of others whose website I've never visited, much less given the addy out to! Every goddamn day starts with patiently going through the 'Alt + A + J + B' dance routine!  _(and yes, that's with all sorts of spam filters/firewall protection in place!)_


----------



## Culchie (11 Nov 2005)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> For the record, my work email address (because it's displayed as such on our website, and therefore easy pickings for 'bots') regularly gets spam from www.magazines365.com — along with hundreds of others whose website I've never visited, much less given the addy out to! Every goddamn day starts with patiently going through the 'Alt + A + J + B' dance routine!  _(and yes, that's with all sorts of spam filters/firewall protection in place!)_


 
Dr Moriarty,

I can absolute 100% guarantee that we are not sending out spam, so if you are receiving mail from Magazines365.com there must be something amiss e.g a virus or something.
This is the first I've heard about this from anyone, and we don't do e-mail marketing yet, as we only launched in October.

You can contact me via the private message service to sort this out, but once again, I can categorically say you have not received 'spam'.

I apologise for any inconvenience that may have been caused unknown to us.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

It's also possible that the address is being spoofed but I presume you know that - checking the headers and/or using one of those online spam tracing tools to analyse the raw email might help.


----------



## Culchie (11 Nov 2005)

Thanks, I've sent a PM to Dr M, and asked him to forward me any mail he may  receive, and we'll try and get it sorted.

As I said, it definitely isn't 'spam'


----------



## ClubMan (11 Nov 2005)

Culchie said:
			
		

> Thanks, I've sent a PM to Dr M, and asked him to forward me any mail he may receive, and we'll try and get it sorted.


You might want him to embed it in (e.g. drag and drop it into) a new email rather than forwarding it since the latter will not retain the raw headers while the former will.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Nov 2005)

I answered Culchie's pm before looking here...





> Appreciated, *******, and I'll go back and delete that comment. I'm afraid I can't forward the email in question, since it's long since deleted. But if another one arrives I'll be sure to pass it on for analysis!
> 
> No hard feelings, I hope?


Clubman, advice noted, thanks. I know spammers can spoof the apparent originating address — indeed I fairly often get non-delivery notifications from mail servers telling me about a mail from myaddress@myworkplace.ie that they've rejected because it was carrying a worm or other virus... but I know my own PC is 'clean'! If I get anything else purporting to come from www.magazines365.com I'll be sure to embed it and pass it on 'intact'.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Nov 2005)

The online edition of the Independent (and a host of regional newspapers) is available free when you register through Unison.


----------



## Culchie (12 Nov 2005)

Yes, an 'on line edition' is .... but not the full dugital version of exactly the same newspaper you pick up in the newsagent, with full detail right down to the obituarities, full colour etc... We have 225 newspapers from around the world.

I didn't think Unison was free either?


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Nov 2005)

Culchie said:
			
		

> Yes, an 'on line edition' is .... but not the full dugital version of exactly the same newspaper you pick up in the newsagent, with full detail right down to the obituarities, full colour etc... We have 225 newspapers from around the world.
> 
> I didn't think Unison was free either?



  Unison is free, you just have to register.


----------

